# Offshore Grand Isle, La



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<P align=left>Well it looks like a few more days off
thanks to ts Edouard! I spoke to a buddy this morning on the island and he said it was blowing a steady 30knots! The good news is starting wednesday the weather should start shaping up well for some great tuna fishing. Myself as well as other captains last week had to cancel several times due to nasty storms offshore. I have thursday and friday open this week and it should be good fishing and great weather with the tuna being close in.
Captain william wall
Pelagic Charters
Grand Isle,la
1.225.454.5365


----------

